# calyx bros.- titty twister.



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

Bud porn


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

more titty twister


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice makes me want to twist me nipples while lookin to yur plants  Gets me all xcited and all nice job pilgrem

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

More tits


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

Last


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks BWD. I think?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Tips burnt up little but other then that yual fillin yur pouch fur sure good job friend.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Thanks BWD. I think?


 
Nothin but good pilgrem I be bit hard to understand in me ways I been told sorry bout that.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, got a bit heavy on the nutes. Tips will be trimmed and pouch will be filled. Thanks


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Happens to the best of us well not me cause Im better then everyone else JUST yanken ankle now dont go stringin rope! I always burn me tips little.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Nothin but good pilgrem I be bit hard to understand in me ways I been told sorry bout that.
> 
> BWD


 

Just a joke. Ive been here for many seasons,and read your posts. I understand what your saying.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Well then we could be kin!!! Thanks fur yur fireside pilgrem and fur sharin yur tits with me heck sure yual aint one me cousins  Yankin ankle gain put rope away! Sence some pilgrem callin Jerry Springer on me as we speak lol

BWD


----------

